# "Bitch Tits"



## dstack (Apr 5, 2005)

I discovered a small, hard lump this morning just to the left of my left nipple. The lump is not protruding past the skin but I can feel it when I press with the slightest pressure. I have been cycling off and on of MT1 (Monster Test) and just started another cycle this past weekend. Could this be the dreaded "bitch tits"?    I will go to my doctor to get it checked out, but thought I might find someone here who has insight on this.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Apr 5, 2005)

Of course its bitch tits. You better stop fucking with that shit ASAP. Next thing you know your testicles will fall off, your penis will shrink to the size of a Fish Oil Capsule and you will start getting all emotional and watch soap operas and Ricki Lake and go shoe shopping and think guys are hot. Take a break man, if you value your manhood. Of course I could be wrong..... But is that a chance you really want to take?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 5, 2005)

Getting it from M1T is highly unlikely. It does not aromatize.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 5, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Of course its bitch tits. You better stop fucking with that shit ASAP. Next thing you know your testicles will fall off, your penis will shrink to the size of a Fish Oil Capsule and you will start getting all emotional and watch soap operas and Ricki Lake and go shoe shopping and think guys are hot. Take a break man, if you value your manhood. Of course I could be wrong..... But is that a chance you really want to take?


  Agreed.....that doesnt sound like something I would be able to deal with.  Just lift naturally.  I would say to only do a cycle if it was like every 4-5 years and only if you are in a plateau you cant brake.  I wouldnt stack either.


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 5, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Getting it from M1T is highly unlikely. It does not aromatize.



there have been many incidences of reported gyno from M1T. It definetly can occur. Its true that it doesn't aromatize into estrogen, but M1T in various people will cause progesterone problems, and that is the culprit for the gyno (just like gyno from deca, or tren, which can occur). Although, its not estrogen related, a SERM like nolva may help, i forget the exact reason, but the talk about it under a thread "Fuck M1T!" over at anabolicminds.

i would def run nolva at 40mg for at least a week or until the lump reduces.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 5, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Of course its bitch tits. You better stop fucking with that shit ASAP. Next thing you know your testicles will fall off, your penis will shrink to the size of a Fish Oil Capsule and you will start getting all emotional and watch soap operas and Ricki Lake and go shoe shopping and think guys are hot. Take a break man, if you value your manhood. Of course I could be wrong..... But is that a chance you really want to take?


 He didn't ask for a lecture from parental figures who spit the same old tired anabolic rumors. I'm 8 weeks into a steroid cycle right now, and had sex twice last Friday night, so is this merely a coincidince or is it that you don't know what your talking about? Just by you saying M1T makes your penis shrink shows your lack of knowledge with anabolics, so leave these types of questions to veterans who know what they are talking about.


----------



## redspy (Apr 5, 2005)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> there have been many incidences of reported gyno from M1T. It definetly can occur. Its true that it doesn't aromatize into estrogen, but M1T in various people will cause progesterone problems, and that is the culprit for the gyno (just like gyno from deca, or tren, which can occur). Although, its not estrogen related, a SERM like nolva may help, i forget the exact reason, but the talk about it under a thread "Fuck M1T!" over at anabolicminds.
> 
> i would def run nolva at 40mg for at least a week or until the lump reduces.


Bump on what the man said.


----------



## dstack (Apr 5, 2005)

Usually I use Aromadex for a pct. I ran out a few weeks ago and this may have contributed to the problem. Is Aromadex still on the market? Besides holding off on the MT1 and having the doc check it out, any other suggestions?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 5, 2005)

m1t does shut you down, and it not uncomon that people do get gyno after a cycle becasue of high estrogen and low testosterone....did you use proper PCT ???


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 5, 2005)

lol, we are gona call you " TityMan" maybe you should change your name to that if you decide to stay with us for long...


----------



## dstack (Apr 5, 2005)

*dstack*



			
				QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, we are gona call you " TityMan" maybe you should change your name to that if you decide to stay with us for long...



LOL - Never thought I'd be growing a third tit!    Aromadex was a great PCT for me and I wish I bought more while it was available.


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 5, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> LOL - Never thought I'd be growing a third tit!    Aromadex was a great PCT for me and I wish I bought more while it was available.



a-dex won't do anything, its not an estrogen problem.

go see a doc.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> He didn't ask for a lecture from parental figures who spit the same old tired anabolic rumors. I'm 8 weeks into a steroid cycle right now, and had sex twice last Friday night, so is this merely a coincidince or is it that you don't know what your talking about? Just by you saying M1T makes your penis shrink shows your lack of knowledge with anabolics, so leave these types of questions to veterans who know what they are talking about.


  we dont need no more "steroid dogma" from people who dont know... Though i dont mean to rag on JB, if ye dont know, dont tell... I dont know an anabolic from an androgenic, so i aint gonna say nothin...


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 5, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> Usually I use Aromadex for a pct. I ran out a few weeks ago and this may have contributed to the problem. Is Aromadex still on the market? Besides holding off on the MT1 and having the doc check it out, any other suggestions?


 If you are referring to Arimidex, it does nothing for your current estrogen levels, it just helps the conversion. And what is the deal with that gay shit in your signature?


----------



## TopProducer (Apr 5, 2005)

I just discovered one 2 weeks ago. Small lump under might right nipple. It was 6 weeks after my cycle had ended that I discovered it and I did run nolva. I had the doctor look at it and they are going to do a mamogram and see what it is. He thinks it might be a sist, but who knows. I'll keep you posted. If it is from the M1T im never running that shit again.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

damn, we got ourselves some ladies in here


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

you bitches would last a minute in prison, better not commit any crimes.......you tities will be fucked as soon as someone notices them...


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> And what is the deal with that gay shit in your signature?



What gay shit are you talking about??? The fact that he's a male stripper??? I'm not too sure that's gay, I sure he gets allot of girls that way!!!! He's just jealous.....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 6, 2005)

Phoenix87 said:
			
		

> What gay shit are you talking about??? The fact that he's a male stripper??? I'm not too sure that's gay, I sure he gets allot of girls that way!!!! He's just jealous.....





what are you trying to do?? defend him so people think that you are a male "striper" also ?? Male stripers are pretty gay to me, most of them do male to male dances also...thats pretty gay to me...


----------



## redspy (Apr 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you are referring to Arimidex, it does nothing for your current estrogen levels, it just helps the conversion. And what is the deal with that gay shit in your signature?


Shit, that's enough to turn all sigs off.  I'm off to User CP now....


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm sorry. I shouldn't have commented because like you guys said I don't know dick about steroids. I apologize, but I can give my two cents on this. Male Strippers are SUPER GAY. All of them


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> there have been many incidences of reported gyno from M1T. It definetly can occur. Its true that it doesn't aromatize into estrogen, but M1T in various people will cause progesterone problems, and that is the culprit for the gyno (just like gyno from deca, or tren, which can occur). Although, its not estrogen related, a SERM like nolva may help, i forget the exact reason, but the talk about it under a thread "Fuck M1T!" over at anabolicminds.
> 
> i would def run nolva at 40mg for at least a week or until the lump reduces.


Care to elaborate on how this happens and by what pathway the progesterone manifests itself?


----------



## dstack (Apr 6, 2005)

This thread has taken quite a rabbit trail. I happen to be gay and proud of it, but I have worked with many straight male strippers. If you think that all male strippers are gay you are quite ignorant. 

My life has been full of paradox. The greatest challenge of my life was to accept myself as a gay man when I had been brought up to believe that being gay is unnatural, among other things. Although my family remains completely unsupportive after 11 years of knowing my sexual orientation, the dignity and strength that I???ve gained from self-acceptance has been invaluable. 

I was born in Africa as a missionary kid and raised in a fundamentalist, evangelical Christian family. You can read more in the article below.
*Article on "DSTACK" (Rod Stephens)*


----------



## dstack (Apr 6, 2005)

Phoenix87 said:
			
		

> What gay shit are you talking about??? The fact that he's a male stripper??? I'm not too sure that's gay, I sure he gets allot of girls that way!!!! He's just jealous.....



I could have had plenty of girls that way. I've danced for over 100 bachelorette parties, including one where they had me stripped but naked within five minutes while their (out of shape) boyfriends came in and walked out to the balcony. I've had many husbands hire me to dance for their wives as well. Dancing has been a fun side job for me and a NICE supplemental income. I just bought a Z4 and will be buying a nice house soon.


----------



## dstack (Apr 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you are referring to Arimidex, it does nothing for your current estrogen levels, it just helps the conversion. And what is the deal with that gay shit in your signature?


No it was Aromadex. I responded to your other comment.


----------



## dstack (Apr 6, 2005)

TopProducer said:
			
		

> I just discovered one 2 weeks ago. Small lump under might right nipple. It was 6 weeks after my cycle had ended that I discovered it and I did run nolva. I had the doctor look at it and they are going to do a mamogram and see what it is. He thinks it might be a sist, but who knows. I'll keep you posted. If it is from the M1T im never running that shit again.



I'm convinced by now that it was MT1 for me. I have been running my two week cycles consistantly since last summer. It is only in the last couple of off cycles that I have not used Aromadex. I'll see what my doc says on Monday.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, your lipid profiles are bound to be aweful. I would get them checked asap!


----------



## dstack (Apr 7, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Damn, your lipid profiles are bound to be aweful. I would get them checked asap!


My HDL count does tend to be dangerously low while I'm on MT1. I try counteracting it in my diet, fish oil, and flax oil pills. I'll see what the doc says on Monday.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

I would also bet that LDL is very high.


----------



## dstack (Apr 7, 2005)

No, both HDL and LDL was basically non-existant in my last physical back in June.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

Usually LDL increases as HDL decreases. I have never seen LDL almost nill. That is wild.
I have seen HDL numbers in single digits from M1T though. And the corresponding LDL numbers are in the 200-300 range+


----------



## dstack (Apr 7, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Of course its bitch tits. You better stop fucking with that shit ASAP. Next thing you know... you'll think guys are hot.



Too late on that one!


----------



## dstack (Apr 7, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Usually LDL increases as HDL decreases. I have never seen LDL almost nill. That is wild.
> I have seen HDL numbers in single digits from M1T though. And the corresponding LDL numbers are in the 200-300 range+



My doctor's words were, "Rod, you've wiped out both your LDL and HDL levels. Your HDL level is dangerously low...."  I'll find out what the exact numbers were.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

LDL should be under 100. He may mean it is extremely high?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

And two cycles of M1T a year is about all your body can take. Works good, but nasty for blood lipids.


----------



## trvlr70 (Apr 7, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> I could have had plenty of girls that way. I've danced for over 100 bachelorette parties, including one where they had me stripped but naked within five minutes while their (out of shape) boyfriends came in and walked out to the balcony. I've had many husbands hire me to dance for their wives as well. Dancing has been a fun side job for me and a NICE supplemental income. I just bought a Z4 and will be buying a nice house soon.


OUTSTANDING! I'd hire you because you are HOT as hell.


----------



## dstack (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks trvlr70!


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 7, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> what are you trying to do?? defend him so people think that you are a male "striper" also ?? Male stripers are pretty gay to me, most of them do male to male dances also...thats pretty gay to me...


Nope I'm not a stripper nor am I gay I just don't see anything wrong with either. If I had his body I may consider stripping but I don't.... Good for you....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> Too late on that one!





hahahahha,   that is one cool gay guy !!!      usually gay guys get on my nerves because they are trying to be so obvious and flirty...lol, that was funny!!


----------



## beachmike (Apr 8, 2005)

*You GO Boy!!!*


----------



## dstack (Apr 8, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> hahahahha,   that is one cool gay guy !!!      usually gay guys get on my nerves because they are trying to be so obvious and flirty...lol, that was funny!!


 
Thanks Man! There are all kind of gay guys. The flamboyant ones turn me off. I don't understand why a gay wants to be feminine if he is attracted to masculine guys. Masculine gay guys are usually attracted to masculine men. If I wanted a woman I would fuck a REAL woman. My feeling is live and let live. But the gay guys who give us a really bad name are the trolls cruising the gym showers. I find that just as repulsive as any straight guy would.   

One of the nicest complements I've had was when a straight (guy) co-worker I had offered to hire me for his fiance's bachelorette party. He knew his woman would like it and at the same time he could trust me.


----------



## dstack (Apr 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Getting it from M1T is highly unlikely. It does not aromatize.



What do you mean by aromatize?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> What do you mean by aromatize?


The parent compound does not convert to any estrogen, which is what causes gyno, water bloat, high blood pressure ect.


----------



## dstack (Apr 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The parent compound does not convert to any estrogen, which is what causes gyno, water bloat, high blood pressure ect.



 To my knowledge I have not been taking anything else that would cause gyno.  I was considering going back on Methoxygen while I recover from MT1, but of course I'll wait until after I speak to my doctor. He will probably have me lay off of all supplements. He's a little too safe. I guess it's better to be safe.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46019


----------

